# Which version of Tivoweb for Series-2



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a Tivo Series-2 and would like to try installing Tivoweb.
Which version of Tivoweb or Tivoweb plus is known to be stable.
Im still searching for some straightforward instructions to install this module on my Tivo since I am somewhat new to hacking and don't want to ruin my hardware. Thanks


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TivoWebPlus is just a newer version of TivoWeb, with new maintainers. The original TivoWeb is a dead, abandoned project.

I know of no reason not to use the latest version of TivoWebPlus (and I find the "known to be stable" question a bit odd), but it's been a while since I used it.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

The directions here are pretty straightforward. Unless you have some old unsupported module that requires an earlier version, install TWP 2.1. It's very fast, and stable.



techman41973 said:


> I have a Tivo Series-2 and would like to try installing Tivoweb.
> Which version of Tivoweb or Tivoweb plus is known to be stable.
> Im still searching for some straightforward instructions to install this module on my Tivo since I am somewhat new to hacking and don't want to ruin my hardware. Thanks


----------



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks. The instructions look strait forward.
Whats not clear to me is where do I run these commands?
The command prompt of my pc on the same network of the Tivo?

Installing from scratch
This guide is designed to assist you in installing TivoWebPlus. 

1. Stop any running TivoWeb service (using the Restart->Quit option)
2. cd /var/hack
3. tar xvzf tivowebplus-v2.1.b3-090404.tgz
4. cd TivoWebPlus
5. ./tivoweb


If you do not have the "tar" command available, then you could try "gzip -d tivowebplus-xxxxxx.tgz; cpio -idu -H tar < tivowebplus-xxxxxx.tar"


If everything is working then you may wish to edit your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author so that it will start up automatically after a reboot, by adding the following lines: 

# Start TivoWebPlus /var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb &


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

techman41973 said:


> Thanks. The instructions look strait forward.
> Whats not clear to me is where do I run these commands?
> The command prompt of my pc on the same network of the Tivo?


You run them on your TiVo. You have to first hack it to allow, at a minimum, telnet access and ftp. It sounds like to have to step back and start at the beginning.

What model is your TiVo? It may need a PROM hack before you can start.


----------



## techman41973 (Apr 9, 2005)

My Tivo is a series-2, also the service number starts with 140
Thanks


----------

